# Ground Squirrel



## mlbfish (May 8, 2009)

These two little rascals ate all day. The last shot was 100 feet away. I cropped it in order to see his jaws, so it's blurry. Look how full they are.


----------



## huntin_dobbs (May 8, 2009)

Cute little buggers! Nice shots! I like that first one.


----------



## Hoss (May 8, 2009)

Some great shots of em.  Boy that last one has a mouth full.  

Hoss


----------



## DRB1313 (May 9, 2009)

Cool shots Mike!


----------



## Jake Buster (May 9, 2009)

Very Nice.


----------

